# speeding ticket on a bicycle......



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

i just wanted to know if this has happened to any one else..


it was just about time for school to let out and i was riding toward downtown for something ( i forget what now) that day i had a good tail wind helping me out about 20 mph and i was on my old Peugeot and i passed up a high school didnt think any thing of the flashing 15 mph sign as that hey im on a bicycle (of course i should have been following all the rules on the road but young and dumb i was) so i pass the school no problem nothing out of the ordinary when i hear a cop behind me i figure hes going around so i dont stop but yield alot of road to him he chirped his siren a bit different and i looked back to him point to me to pull over baffled as to why i was having to pul over i stoped not too quick that he ran me over but i stopped he comes up to me and says do you know how fast you were going son? (yes they still say that in Texas) i laughed a bit and said no as that i dont have a speedometer on this bike he tells me he clocked me doing 42 mph in a 15 and wrote me a very expensive ticket for it 

so i learned to do the speed limit or at least guess and that that old bike of mine could move pretty good but has any one else ever encountered this situation


----------



## BetweenRides (Oct 11, 2005)

Contest the ticket - should be pretty easy to prove you can't do 42 on a bike without a peloton around you, downhill, tailwind and/or full on sprint.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well as a cyclist riding on vehicle roads, we are to obey all laws. I used to try to ride as fast as I could when I see the LEO taking radar. Most know me very well so they usually put up numbers with their hands showing me my speed. Sounds like its time to get a speedo/computer just so you dont keep paying for the city workers jobs hehe.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 on contesting the ticket.

Just make a copy of it first. You will be able to prove to all the internet, you can ride a bike 42!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

The lack of punctuation in your post shows you don't know how to slow down your speech either; try using sentences.

So why am I not surprised you got a speeding ticket?

You're lucky the cop didn't administer a "grammar-lyzer" test on the spot. I'd doubt you'd pass.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

wow uber id have it framed and put that ticket on the wall above my bike thats a win..


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Peter P. said:


> The lack of punctuation in your post shows you don't know how to slow down your speech either; try using sentences.
> 
> So why am I not surprised you got a speeding ticket?
> 
> You're lucky the cop didn't administer a "grammar-lyzer" test on the spot. I'd doubt you'd pass.


Someone is grouchy today! Relax, I promise the rain will end soon...


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

I've never gotten a ticket, but on one of the main roads I ride down, there's always a cop sitting in a driveway clocking speeders with a radar gun. He's clocked me a few times and shouted the numbers; my speed's been steadily increasing.

I'm pretty sure it's the radiation.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a bored cop clock me with a radar gun while climbing a hill. He just shook his head indicating "not even close", grinned and waved.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I would contest it. If indeed the story is true i would say the police in that city have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on their hands.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

alas this was several years ago (5 i think) on a flat road with a tail wind. i had no idea at the time how valuable that ticket really was and threw it away at the court house i also dont think his radar gun was off cause for the most part i was keeping up with traffic as i rode i just hope this new bike i got can help me maybe not do it again but get back into the shape i was in when i did that


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

MP's pulled me over on base for going 33 in a 20 mph zone and wrote me a ticket.
I copied it and have it sitting in my office.
Under make of vehicle it reads; Bianchi
It still makes me laugh.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I would definitely contest it and would definitely frame it. 
There is a stretch of road here with a 50km/h limit and there are always speed traps on it. I try and try to get the guy to bust me. I have definitely done 55-60km/h and blown past him....nothin'. One day I tell you!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've gotten two warnings for speeding on the bike. One is a fast downhill that changes to 25 mph at the bottom as it goes through town, he got me doing 42 in a 25. His beef wasn't really the speed, but the fact that it changes to residential with kids playing in the yards. (The sight lines are really good though).
Once was back in the days when those radar signs were new, I kept going by it trying to see how fast I could go. The officer monitoring the sign pulled me over because he thought I was taunting him.
I would fight a ticket if I got one, and I would hide my gps when I was pulled over and claim ignorance and go to court.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Your story sounds completely made up or you are exaggerating some parts. You were not doing 42 mph. So what is it? The cop lied or you exaggerated? I can get my bike well over 42 but going downhill only and can’t get it to even 30 mph on a flat section even wind aided. 

Why as you say would a ticket be valuable? What does that mean? Boasting rights?

And you threw the ticket away? If you do not show up to court, it does not go away, so I do not think you threw it away. A speeding ticket is not a parking ticket.

And if you were riding downtown for something you would recall what it was you were going to do while riding 42 mph. 

Pardon my frankness but your story is a bunch of bull. Post a factual thread and quit wasting everyones time with this nonsense.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> I can get my bike well over 42 but going downhill only and can’t get it to even 30 mph on a flat section even wind aided.
> 
> Train harder...


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

dharrison said:


> Sisophous said:
> 
> 
> > I can get my bike well over 42 but going downhill only and can’t get it to even 30 mph on a flat section even wind aided.
> ...


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Sisophous said:



> dharrison said:
> 
> 
> > I ride alone, no drafting which a lot of you benefit from riding in groups. I do something unique here, I tell the truth and do not exaggerate Mr. Hot Shot. I would likely smoke you too in a sprint and likely have a lot of years on you too. Riding at 25 mph is a huge difference from getting it to 30 mph on a flat surface. Put a lid on it.
> ...


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Peter P. said:


> The lack of punctuation in your post shows you don't know how to slow down your speech either; try using sentences.
> 
> So why am I not surprised you got a speeding ticket?
> 
> You're lucky the cop didn't administer a "grammar-lyzer" test on the spot. I'd doubt you'd pass.



Ouch man! Relax.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

I declare shenanigans.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I got a "stern warning" for not signaling intent to change lanes when a cop was 2 blocks away from me. He was the only vehicle "near" me. Also got pulled over for "running a yellow".


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> dharrison said:
> 
> 
> > I ride alone, no drafting which a lot of you benefit from riding in groups. I do something unique here, I tell the truth and do not exaggerate Mr. Hot Shot. I would likely smoke you too in a sprint and likely have a lot of years on you too. Riding at 25 mph is a huge difference from getting it to 30 mph on a flat surface. Put a lid on it.
> ...


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn, I really want a ticket on my bike now. Time to go haul ass through school zones.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Peter P. said:


> The lack of punctuation in your post shows you don't know how to slow down your speech either; try using sentences.
> 
> So why am I not surprised you got a speeding ticket?
> 
> You're lucky the cop didn't administer a "grammar-lyzer" test on the spot. I'd doubt you'd pass.


Sorry but I am with Peter on this one. There is a small sense of decorum when joining and writing on a forum. The guidelines are few but most of us follow them. Besides the punctuation problem, it also sounds like a a very tall tale. Fail on both accounts. 

Peter, last line was very creative, I enjoyed it.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sisophous said:


> Your story sounds completely made up or you are exaggerating some parts. You were not doing 42 mph. So what is it? The cop lied or you exaggerated? I can get my bike well over 42 but going downhill only and can’t get it to even 30 mph on a flat section even wind aided.
> 
> Why as you say would a ticket be valuable? What does that mean? Boasting rights?
> 
> ...


When I was in high school and racing I use to be able to hit 34-35 on flat with no wind and 37-38 with a good tailwind. My fastest down hill speed was 54mph. Oh and I live in a suburb of Chicago at the time so no massive mountains and I road alone 99% of the time... 

I don't know what to tell you. He could have been close to the 42mph and the cop's gun could have been off. Who knows?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

On the flats with a nice tail wind, 37 mph can be achieved easily...if pushed I can ride low 30s with no wind, albeit not for many miles. 

All of my posts are from a computer with a normal keyboard.
If I had to take a guess, the OP was texting from a phone and the kids today who text DO NOT use any punctuation or grammar. 
I read them and I can get the message. It's not my policy to blast someone for not having perfect grammar or punctuation.

I do see a lot of kickstarting trollers who enjoy instigating and getting everyone riled up so they can sit back and laugh at what they started.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I've always wondered if someone did not have a drivers license how could you get issued a ticket on a bicycle? And if you did have a license and you get a ticket on it while riding a bicycle would it impact your insurance rate, points, etc. 

Isn't a drivers license for motor vehicles?

just wonderin...


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I really have to laugh at some of the responses in these forums. Totally laughable. You have the gamut of responses like "its impossible to go over 24mph" & if the person gets a speeding ticket "to fight it".

I'm sorry but the OP clearly broke the law in a school zone & got caught for it in a speed trap. For all the smart whips that say to fight it, I don't see or hear any advice on exactly HOW to fight it. What exactly is the defense? Its not a trek?? Its not carbon, your honor. 15mph is not fast at all & is very easy to exceed without thinking. Last fall when school started back again, there was a story on the local news about how many cars got ticketed close to a school in a speed trap set up by the police. When they interviewed some of the drivers, some of them sheepishly replied that they were in a hurry to get their kids to school & that they didn't see the posted speed limits. Thats a great defense. 

For all those that ride with boat anchors & believe that anything over 24mph is impossible unless you are a pro or riding in a group. I myself on a ride 2 days ago hit a high of 50mph. It's been wicked winds the past week & with a strong tail wind with a small roller that I was coming off of, this section of road has one of those solar powered speed warning signs that tell you your posted speed. Cars routinely go much faster along this stretch of road & so the city thought that by installing one of these, that they could get the cars to slow down. There were no other vehicles or anything around at that time, just me & it flashed 50mph. And no I didn't get ticketed.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

SEK82089 said:


> When I was in high school and racing I use to be able to hit 34-35 on flat with no wind and 37-38 with a good tailwind. My fastest down hill speed was 54mph. Oh and I live in a suburb of Chicago at the time so no massive mountains and I road alone 99% of the time...
> 
> I don't know what to tell you. He could have been close to the 42mph and the cop's gun could have been off. Who knows?


I'd have to be there to believe it on a flat. I don't doubt your downhill speed, I've gone 43 or 47 many years ago. OP was doing 42 on a flat.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

Sisophous said:


> I'd have to be there to believe it on a flat. I don't doubt your downhill speed, I've gone 43 or 47 many years ago. OP was doing 42 on a flat.


Whatever. Its not to difficult getting it up but holding at a high speed. I recently went through a speed trap on base that flashed at me 32mph on my cross bike with 34mm tires. It really isn't that hard. My road bike is almost put back together, waiting on tires and pads, and I'll have a go with that next weekend and get back to you.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I would contest it as well. 

Claim you didn't even know a bicycle could go over 15mph. Play dumb, it might work.

I routinely break the speed limit in town. It's a matter of pride to smoke a car in a 25 or 30 and it's a great advertisement for the public to get off their lard a** and get on a bike.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

I can get up to 30 mph on the flats on my cheapo mountain bike, and I haven't even been cycling for long. I have no doubt that anyone with more than a few months of cycling under their belt and a decent bike could hit 40 for an instance on the flats with a nice tail wind.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I was cruising the other day at 52 with my shades on and not even breaking a sweat. At the same time I was munching on a banana and not even pushing it. Is that cool or what!! 

And then I woke up.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, well I didn't want to brag, but yesterday I was going 70 and eating a Nutella bagel.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Xcelerate said:


> Yeah, well I didn't want to brag, but yesterday I was going 70 and eating a Nutella bagel.


Were you texting too? It's against the law you know. Shame on you.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha, actually I learned my lesson for that the hard way. When I first started cycling I was riding on this asphalt path (not a road) by myself and I got a text. I thought I could respond using one hand and hit a bump. The phone went flying and hit the ground with a cringe-inducing thud. It surprisingly escaped unscathed but I don't check it anymore.


----------



## TrailViewMount (Apr 24, 2011)

Bicycles are different than motorized vehicles. Thus the laws are different.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Not usually. Bicycles are classified as vehicles and must follow all of the same laws as vehicles, unless otherwise noted.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> he comes up to me and says do you know how fast you were going son? (yes they still say that in Texas) i laughed a bit and said no as that i dont have a speedometer on this bike he tells me he clocked me doing 42 mph in a 15 and wrote me a very expensive ticket for it


Just be thankful he pulled you over before you shifted into the big ring, or the ticket would have been even more expensive!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Bikes are legal vehicles in Texas. Please don't make us look bad. Know the law and keep us on the up and up with law enforcement and fellow road users lest more towns take measures to ban or limit bikes on the road.


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

I would truly contest that ticket. First of all I doubt you were doing 42mph. Secondly, there are really few places better for a day of comedy than traffic court. I'm pretty sure if you went in with some facts about bicycle speeds, wind resistance, Lance numbers etc, you'd have a wail of a time. And if the Judge is not an ***hole you'd be released of the charge. I suspect the cop won't show though and all the prep might be for naught. Happened to me several times.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

Bicycles are legal vehicles that do not require a license to operate? Again. Without a license how do you get a ticket? Wouldn't it be operating without a license? I don't recall any chapters in bicycle operation in drivers ed or anything about bicycles during the driving test. A license is not required to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

gamara said:


> I really have to laugh at some of the responses in these forums. Totally laughable. You have the gamut of responses like "its impossible to go over 24mph" & if the person gets a speeding ticket "to fight it".


A friend of mine successfully fought a speeding ticket received while riding a bike (apparently he as was going 28 in a 25 zone  ). Said the courtroom conversation went something like this:

Judge: "What kind of vehicle is a Gary Fisher?"

Friend: "A bike"

Judge: "A motorcycle? I haven't heard of this brand."

Friend: "No sir, a pedal bike."

Judge: "Are you kidding me?"

Friend: "No sir."

Judge turns to officer: "Are YOU kidding me? Last I checked, bicycles do not have speedometers. Case dismissed."


Not that the OP didn't deserve the ticket, but it may have been possible that a judge would have the same attitude as the judge in my friend's case or the judge may show more mercy than the cop and reduce the ticket provided he attach a speedometer to his bike or something like that. So if it was an expensive ticket, it may have been worth it to go to court.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

When I was in Junior High, I used to race my bmx against cars and horses. I lost to the Camaro’s but kicked butt against most others. 

Wow, you guys are my hero’s.

Was this a human powered bike? I mean, I of course usually avg a good 55 - 60mph on on my bicycle so I take the Interstate to work and just stay in the right lane. I never thought I was special or anything, what is that a good speed?

Come on y'all, give it a rest  

And picking on the guy's grammar in such a harsh way? This isn't an English forum, and what's with the venom? What we should be concentrating on is his claim of going 42mph, and without even knowing that he was going fast! Wow. Was he sitting on the bike while it was in the back of a pickup?

Let's ask the moderator to create a section called Braggers and Tall Tails. Like once, I was cycling at a leisurely pace of 40mph and then, out of the bushes came a dinosaur! For real y’all. He chased me so I first tried hitting him on the head with my hand pump. Then, I sprayed him with the contents of my water bottle. I tried to scare him off by pointing my cell phone camera at him and pretending to take a photo but he kept coming, so I had to kick it up a notch and went to 72mph. I lost him! But not before he bit off my left foot.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

As much as I'd hate paying the fine I'd love a speeding ticket to put in a frame up on my wall for all to see.

I've contest it.. Even with a steep downhill you won't always hit 45.. Sure you can if you're trying but not just cruising along.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Xcelerate said:


> Yeah, well I didn't want to brag, but yesterday I was going 70 and eating a Nutella bagel.


No way! No freakin' way!! A Nutella bagel? Come on man. 

Next you're going to tell me it was a Sesame Bagel.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

saddle tramp said:


> Bicycles are legal vehicles that do not require a license to operate? Again. Without a license how do you get a ticket? Wouldn't it be operating without a license? I don't recall any chapters in bicycle operation in drivers ed or anything about bicycles during the driving test. A license is not required to ride a bicycle.


A drivers license is not required to operate a bicycle, but a police office may ask you to identify yourself, and presenting a state-issued ID, like drivers license, is the easiest way to resolve the issue. You can be ticketed for jaywalking, trespassing or other similar violations where the police may need to identify you.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

Trouble said:


> MP's pulled me over on base for going 33 in a 20 mph zone and wrote me a ticket.
> I copied it and have it sitting in my office.
> Under make of vehicle it reads; Bianchi
> It still makes me laugh.


yep, MPs give tickets for 2 miles over where i'm at. of course, we have a couple streets with a damn 5 mph limit on them??!!
the last provost marshal here lowered all the speed limits while i was TDY for a month, came back and was constantly getting pulled over... 2 decades of doing 30 mph the same routes and all the sudden it's 20 mph?? hard to change habits like that when there's no reason for the limit being reduced in the first place.
^^^not on a bike^^^


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Bikes are legal vehicles in Texas. Please don't make us look bad. Know the law and keep us on the up and up with law enforcement and fellow road users lest more towns take measures to ban or limit bikes on the road.


y'know, where i live, i've been trying to find the statutes and all that jazz for my county... nowhere to be found online. i'm going to have to call them and find out where i can get that info.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't gotten one yet. I am sure that it will happen though. There are plenty of bored and angry cops in my area and I am fast so it is really just a matter of time. I have been pulled over for running a yellow light on my bike so I doubt that they would hesitate to pull me over for speeding (even by a little bit.)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

42 mph on a flat with a 20 mph tailwind is possible for some riders. But assuming his old Peugeot had a top gear of 52x13, he would be spinning 134 rpm. That's some spinning. 

Unlikely.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Retire this Thread Please. It is so ludicrous it does not belong on this forum. Serious cyclists will not pay it attention. OP is obviously living in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## smacd70 (Jul 11, 2013)

My lifelong dream is to get a speeding ticket on a bicycle! I used to try all the time with my old 20 inch banana bike, but the cops in my town would just laugh as I rode past their speed trap again and again trying to get over 25 mph on a very slight down hill. I am pretty sure I was actually over 25 at least once, but they never had the heart to ticket me! I just started riding again, and once again, my dream is alive! I AM going to get a ticket, even if it is just a warning. This morning on a down hill run, I easily kept up with traffic in a 35 mph zone. I am pretty sure the cars were speeding too... I'll have a speedo on my bike in a week or two, and I will report back with my 'top speeds' on both the downhills and flats. 
Honestly, now, I just want to make my 10.2 mile ride to work in under 30 mins. Averaging over 20 mph with 5 traffic lights and a 50m cyclocross-like bike-carrying run is proving to be a little tougher than I thought! One day! I will get all green lights and score a fast run... I may have to drop my 12lb pack and get to work without a change of clothes to do it, but I WILL do it. 

If I get a speeding ticket in the process, I will post it as my profile pic :^)


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

55x11 said:


> A drivers license is not required to operate a bicycle, but a police office may ask you to identify yourself, and presenting a state-issued ID, like drivers license, is the easiest way to resolve the issue. You can be ticketed for jaywalking, trespassing or other similar violations where the police may need to identify you.


But is there a law that says you must identify yourself to a police officer? And, if you do not provide identification what can they do? Arrest you? Lock you up behind bars at the police precinct? I think not. The officer would look like a total fool in court harassing a cyclist. 

The only time an officer could apprehend you is if you are involved in a crime or an accident. Demanding ID from a cyclist is just a form of intimidation.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

SlurpeeKing said:


> Damn, I really want a ticket on my bike now. Time to go haul ass through school zones.




Oh my gosh, I literally laughed out loud when I read that.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Recently I was out for a ride, with a good tail wind, and went so fast that I time-warped back to 2011.


----------



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

There's no way you could have hit 42 mph ... unless you were Cavendish sprinting you would have to be riding down an 8% grade hill to hit that speed.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Scratch yer Mind*

So let me ask you. It is said, and it IS THE LAW in California and Texas that a cyclist has to obey traffic laws. Let me ask you. Can a LEO issue a ticket to a pedestrian ? Like jaywalking or crossing against a red light ? How about you on your cycle slam into a wheelchair pedestrian in a crosswalk. And injure him. Do you think you are not breaking the law ? Do you think you will be cited ? And do you think a LEO or a attornay seeking damages cares if you have license or not ?

Ya gotta scratch yer mind at some of the posts here.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I once got a ticket for speeding, blowing through two red lights, and riding in a tunnel. I had just started grad school, and had exams I had forgotten at home I needed to hand back to my discussion section, and was riding as fast as I could to get there before the end of the class. Where I grew up, Chicago, no cops ever paid attention to cyclists, but in Berkeley, this was very different, and I was pulled over and given a huge ticket.


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

Let's see here... you were speeding (a fact) and you got a ticket. What are you contesting here? You broke the speeding law. Other than just not wanting to pay the fine I don't get what dispute you have here.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> But is there a law that says you must identify yourself to a police officer? And, if you do not provide identification what can they do? Arrest you? Lock you up behind bars at the police precinct? I think not. The officer would look like a total fool in court harassing a cyclist.
> 
> The only time an officer could apprehend you is if you are involved in a crime or an accident. Demanding ID from a cyclist is just a form of intimidation.


Speeding is a crime.


----------



## StuLax18 (Jul 21, 2012)

Duane Gran said:


> Let's see here... you were speeding (a fact) and you got a ticket. What are you contesting here? You broke the speeding law. Other than just not wanting to pay the fine I don't get what dispute you have here.


Umm, probably contesting the speed, since 42 mph is pretty damn fast. Clearly this guy should be on the Tour.


----------



## brad.stark (Jun 17, 2013)

In Oregon a bicycle is considered a moving vehicle, and thus subject to all the other moving vehicle laws. Ticket prices are the same too. Can even get a DUI on a bike (or a riding lawn mower, or skateboard etc...)


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

saddle tramp said:


> I've always wondered if someone did not have a drivers license how could you get issued a ticket on a bicycle? And if you did have a license and you get a ticket on it while riding a bicycle would it impact your insurance rate, points, etc.
> 
> Isn't a drivers license for motor vehicles?
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't affect your license or insurance.


----------



## Wardnemisis (May 24, 2012)

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> i just wanted to know if this has happened to any one else..
> 
> 
> it was just about time for school to let out and i was riding toward downtown for something ( i forget what now) that day i had a good tail wind helping me out about 20 mph and i was on my old Peugeot and i passed up a high school didnt think any thing of the flashing 15 mph sign as that hey im on a bicycle (of course i should have been following all the rules on the road but young and dumb i was) so i pass the school no problem nothing out of the ordinary when i hear a cop behind me i figure hes going around so i dont stop but yield alot of road to him he chirped his siren a bit different and i looked back to him point to me to pull over baffled as to why i was having to pul over i stoped not too quick that he ran me over but i stopped he comes up to me and says do you know how fast you were going son? (yes they still say that in Texas) i laughed a bit and said no as that i dont have a speedometer on this bike he tells me he clocked me doing 42 mph in a 15 and wrote me a very expensive ticket for it
> ...


I'm calling BS on this. The law refers for a "motor" vehicle for speeding. Read the traffic code and you would see that he can not write you for that. That is also the reason why you can not be arrested for dwi on a bicycle. If you paid the ticket.


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

You can be ticketed in Texas for for speeding, though I personally can't imagine going fast enough to get one. Apparently they can get ticketed in NY as well http://gothamist.com/2011/03/22/cops_ticketing_cyclists_in_central.php


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Sisophous said:


> But is there a law that says you must identify yourself to a police officer? And, if you do not provide identification what can they do? Arrest you? Lock you up behind bars at the police precinct? I think not. The officer would look like a total fool in court harassing a cyclist.
> 
> The only time an officer could apprehend you is if you are involved in a crime or an accident. Demanding ID from a cyclist is just a form of intimidation.


Again you're wrong!The officer can't just arbitrarily ask you for ID but if he's stopping you for a traffic infraction,He Can.I could have cited numerous cyclists but,their violations were so minor,Id only give them a verbal and that's because I would have felt pretty stupid testifying in court before a judge for something minor.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

wardnemisis said:


> i'm calling bs on this. The law refers for a "motor" vehicle for speeding. Read the traffic code and you would see that he can not write you for that. That is also the reason why you can not be arrested for dwi on a bicycle. If you paid the ticket.


wrong!!!


----------



## StuLax18 (Jul 21, 2012)

So since bikes can speed, I'm guessing they can run red lights also. Please do that, and report back how it goes.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Wardnemisis said:


> I'm calling BS on this. The law refers for a "motor" vehicle for speeding. Read the traffic code and you would see that he can not write you for that. *That is also the reason why you can not be arrested for dwi on a bicycle*. If you paid the ticket.


In California you can. You better be sure of the law in your state before you attempt this.

Found this in Google search - Texas DUI- bicycle

Another forum heh he he he

DWI on a bicycle?


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, people need to check their state laws and worry about their own state laws before making blanket statements about what's legal and not legal. In the state of WV where I live and ride:
_
§17C-1-8. "Bicycle" means every device which does not have a motor attached and which is propelled by human power upon which any person may ride, having two tandem wheels either of which is more than twenty inches in diameter.



ARTICLE 11. OPERATION OF BICYCLES AND PLAY VEHICLES.

Provides rules of the road for the operation of bicycles on public roads in West Virginia.

§17C-11-1. Obedience to article; duty of parents and guardians; applicability of article to bicycles. 
(a) It is a misdemeanor for any person to do any act forbidden or fail to perform any act required in this article.

(b) The parent of any child and the guardian of any ward shall not authorize or knowingly permit any such child or ward to violate any of the provisions of this chapter.

(c) These regulations applicable to bicycles shall apply whenever a bicycle is operated upon any highway or upon any path set aside for the exclusive use of bicycles subject to those exceptions stated herein.

§17C-11-2. Traffic laws apply to persons riding bicycles. 
Every person riding a bicycle upon a roadway shall be granted all of the rights *and shall be subject to all of the duties applicable to the driver of a vehicle* by this chapter, except as to special regulations in this article and except as to those provisions of this chapter which by their nature can have no application._

So as you can see, while on a bicycle you can be cited for speeding or face appropriate penalties for infractions just the same as the driver of a motor vehicle.


----------



## Wardnemisis (May 24, 2012)

Samfujiabq said:


> wrong!!!


Well you are wrong. Read the Texas Traffic Code and the definition of a motor vehicle. As he stated it was in Texas because of the "son" quote. Since I'm a cop in Houston I think I do know the laws of this great state. All because somebody posted a link where a Tarrant County DA would accept the charge of DWI the case would be dismissed due again what the definition of a motor vehicle. Look up Texas penal code chapter 49, 541 definitions, and see that you are wrong zip.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Samfujiabq said:


> Again you're wrong!The officer can't just arbitrarily ask you for ID but if he's stopping you for a traffic infraction,He Can.


100% correct.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Bikes are subject to the same rules of the road as a car,,such as speeding that's what this thread is about,,where did the op mention anything about DWI,and if the great state of Texas won't prosecute for DWI on a bike then blow me over with a feather,they practically have a drive through for capital punishment and anything else!


----------



## Wardnemisis (May 24, 2012)

Samfujiabq said:


> Bikes are subject to the same rules of the road as a car,,such as speeding that's what this thread is about,,where did the op mention anything about DWI,and if the great state of Texas won't prosecute for DWI on a bike then blow me over with a feather,they practically have a drive through for capital punishment and anything else!


My point being that in the state of Texas a bicycle is not considered a motor vehicle and that he couldn't be prosecuted for speeding. I also brought of the example of DWI to show that it is not considered a motor vehicle. Yes bicycles have to follow the rules of the road such as stop signs and red lights and closest to the curb and signaling and using lights at night. Those laws are specifically discussed in the penal code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2
Support www.hpdrelay.com


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

thekarens said:


> You can be ticketed in Texas for for speeding, though I personally can't imagine going fast enough to get one. Apparently they can get ticketed in NY as well [UPDATE] Cops Ticketing Cyclists In Central Park For Speeding: Gothamist



You can get a ticket in Kansas. One of my lbs employes got one, and he showed it to me.


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

Apparently this guy in Texas got one:

http://www.flammang.net/2009/07/09/speeding-ticket-on-a-bike/


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

StuLax18 said:


> Umm, probably contesting the speed, since 42 mph is pretty damn fast. Clearly this guy should be on the Tour.


42 is not that fast on a descent. Hit that fairly often.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> 42 is not that fast on a descent. Hit that fairly often.


Yeah, but you are not in Texas. So when you go 42 mph, it's not for long because you soon reach the State border or the ocean.


----------



## Jajo (Apr 12, 2013)

Speeding tickets are a form of revenue enhancement. Given the Government's failed economic policies, you can expect many forms of revenue enhancement in the future.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Read this account of a NYPD ticket for "running a yellow light". 
?Lady, you just don?t shut up do you!? | Brooklyn Spoke

I like cops. I think they have a very hard job, and I'm not trying to say I could do a better one, but seriously: Stopping a cyclist for doing something completely legal, while drivers are killing people on our streets and getting away with it, is SUCH a misallocation of resources.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

I got stopped for speeding once many years ago. It was a saturday afternoon in the summer and I was coming down a hill into a school zone. The sign wasn't flashing (it was a saturday after all) and I was sure to keep a look out for kiddos. The cop said I was doing 33 when I hit the flat where the school zone (15mph) was. 

I didn't argue the truth, but the sign wasn't flashing and it clearly stated the speed limit is only enforced when the sign is flashing or children are present. School wasn't in session, it was a saturday, and no kids were around. The regular speed limit of that road is 35 so I was under the mark. 

Cop asked for my license and registration . I asked when the state started requiring that a bicycle be registered with the DMV to be ridden and pointed out the enforcement rules on the sign, what day it was, the lack of kids, etc. He was not impressed with my questions but I was let go with a warning. Was I in the wrong? Technically no. However, I understand the cop's perspective of trying to limit reckless decision making in locations that have lots of kids. Would I have barreled past there at 2pm on a Tuesday in the fall, absolutely not. But given the circumstances it wasn't any more likely that a kid would run out into the street there than in any other part of this road.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think it's worth $140 to have a speeding ticket to "show off".
I have one, but I certainly didn't want it... now I check more often for cars behind me when descending.


----------



## pittsey (Oct 12, 2012)

Peter P. said:


> The lack of punctuation in your post shows you don't know how to slow down your speech either; try using sentences.
> 
> So why am I not surprised you got a speeding ticket?
> 
> You're lucky the cop didn't administer a "grammar-lyzer" test on the spot. I'd doubt you'd pass.


I ran out of breath reading his post in my head.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

skitorski said:


> Yeah, but you are not in Texas. So when you go 42 mph, it's not for long because you soon reach the State border or the ocean.


Apparently, you have never driven through Texas. It takes a very long time to either get to the border or the ocean


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

pittsey said:


> I ran out of breath reading his post in my head.


Well there is your problem... Don't move your lips when you read.


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

Most likely what happened was that the radar sensed the spokes at the top of the wheels. They are traveling at twice the bike's speed. So OP was actually going 21, not 42 mph.

This is a known issue with radar -- it's easily fooled into giving false readings.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

BlazingPedals said:


> Most likely what happened was that the radar sensed the spokes at the top of the wheels. They are traveling at twice the bike's speed. So OP was actually going 21, not 42 mph.
> 
> This is a known issue with radar -- it's easily fooled into giving false readings.


Either that or he was pushing the 53/11 on his old Peugeot in excess of 145 RPM.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

batman1425 said:


> I got stopped for speeding once many years ago. It was a saturday afternoon in the summer ... the sign wasn't flashing and it clearly stated the speed limit is only enforced when the sign is flashing or children are present. School wasn't in session, it was a saturday, and no kids were around. The regular speed limit of that road is 35 so I was under the mark.
> 
> 
> ... However, I understand the cop's perspective of trying to limit reckless decision making in locations that have lots of kids....


I don't agree with you about the cop's perspective. He was totally in the wrong and had absolutely no business stopping you under those circumstances. He was wasting your time, harassing you for no reason, and wasting the taxpayer's resources. Totally unwarranted and worthy of criticism.

I respect cops who do a good job, but do not respect those who are officious and exercise poor judgement and harass people for no reason.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

Sisophous said:


> But is there a law that says you must identify yourself to a police officer? And, if you do not provide identification what can they do? Arrest you? Lock you up behind bars at the police precinct? I think not. The officer would look like a total fool in court harassing a cyclist.
> 
> The only time an officer could apprehend you is if you are involved in a crime or an accident. Demanding ID from a cyclist is just a form of intimidation.


they really f'd this girl. it's not what eventually sticks, but, the **** they can easily charge you with.

College Student Arrested and Held for 36 Hours for Being in Riverside Park Without ID - New York - News - Runnin' Scared


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

55x11 said:


> A drivers license is not required to operate a bicycle, but a police office may ask you to identify yourself, and presenting a state-issued ID, like drivers license, is the easiest way to resolve the issue. You can be ticketed for jaywalking, trespassing or other similar violations where the police may need to identify you.


My only caveat to providing a driver's licence to a police officer when riding my bike is that, depending on how/what they ticket you, it can appear on your motor vehicle operator's licence as a demerit even though you were riding your bike, which doesn't require a licence. I carry a few forms of ID (SIN card, health care card (Canada), birth certificate) and only provide the licence if I have to.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

MercRidnMike said:


> My only caveat to providing a driver's licence to a police officer when riding my bike is that, depending on how/what they ticket you, it can appear on your motor vehicle operator's licence as a demerit even though you were riding your bike, which doesn't require a licence. I carry a few forms of ID (SIN card, health care card (Canada), birth certificate) and only provide the licence if I have to.


In Wisconsin, if you are issued a ticket while on your bicycle, the vehicle class is listed as "O" for Other, and no vehicle information is recorded on the ticket (license plate, VIN number, make and model description, etc). The resulting infraction is not linked to your license (no points issued), not listed on your driving record, or reported to your insurance company. Though, your state/province may vary.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

MercRidnMike said:


> My only caveat to providing a driver's licence to a police officer when riding my bike is that, depending on how/what they ticket you, it can appear on your motor vehicle operator's licence as a demerit even though you were riding your bike, which doesn't require a licence. I carry a few forms of ID (SIN card, health care card (Canada), birth certificate) and only provide the licence if I have to.


I carry a credit card, an insurance card and cash. No license.


----------

